# Icelandic lake serpent



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 9, 2012)

This was filmed by an aussie big cat on holidays.Video purports to show Icelandic lake serpent

*An Icelandic cameraman is claiming to have captured video of the legendary giant serpent "Lagarfljót's Worm" swimming in a glacial river.*
The video, filmed at the river Jökuls´ í Fljótsdal, in east Iceland, shows a serpentine shape weaving in the water and apparently moving against the current. 
However, it has also been suggested the video just shows a torn fishing net or piece of transparent plastic sheeting. 
Footage was first posted in an article on the website for Iceland's national broadcasting service RUV.
Lagarfljót's Worm is Iceland's equivalent to Scotland's Loch Ness monster and is mentioned in legends going back to 1345. 
It is supposedly a snake-like monster that lives in the lake Lagarfljót. 
"According to legend, it was at first a tiny worm which was placed on a ring of gold to make the gold grow," the website Iceland Review reported. 
"When the owner of the ring returned she noticed to her great terror that the worm had grown immensely but not the gold. 
"She tossed the ring and worm into Lagarfljót where the worm continued to grow." 
The river where the strange object was filmed flows into the lake where the creature is said to reside.
According to local folklore, sightings of the creature are said to be a bad omen.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 9, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> This was filmed by an aussie big cat on holidays..



lol they video camera now too?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> lol they video camera now too?



Yes, next trip is Scotland to see nessie and then Nepal for an abominable snowman


----------



## Khagan (Feb 9, 2012)

It's just someones escaped retic =p.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 9, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Yes, next trip is Scotland to see nessie and then Nepal for an abominable snowman



Don't forget big foot on your way there.


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont forget the yowie, don't have to travel as far


----------



## Globe (Feb 9, 2012)

Aaahhh... so the Aussie Big Cat isn't a myth, you've given factual evidence now by stating one filmed this.


All jokes aside, that's some pretty amazing footage though it proves nothing & is either more then likely a hoax or as stated in the article some kind of material.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 9, 2012)

It's Wayne Pacelle in an anaconda suit, trying to raise "awareness"...


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 9, 2012)

It's global warming moving on for the kill


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking at the footaged again it looked ridged. not a natural snake/monster movement IMO


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 10, 2012)

Iceland is a pretty wild/unexplored place.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 10, 2012)

And then flies back in a plane full of honest politicians and empathic dentists!

Iceland? Sounds very reptile friendly


----------

